# Iran tests to hit US bases, Israel



## freedombecki (Jul 15, 2011)

Iran tests missiles for hitting Israel, US bases, first space monkey in July

After simultaneously test-firing 14  2,000-range missiles at a single target, Commander Amir Ali Hajizadeh,  head of the Revolutionary Guards' aerospace division, emphasized:   "Iranian missiles can target US bases in Afghanistan and any part of  Israeli territory."


  	He boasted America had made Iran's task easier: "Their military bases  in the region are in a range of 130, 250 and maximum 700 kilometers in  Afghanistan which we can hit with these missiles."​  The chilling article/story here 

What say you?


----------



## ekrem (Jul 15, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> What say you?



I think "it's an option on the table", just like the so-often heard "it's an option on the table" regarding Iran.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 16, 2011)

ekrem said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > What say you?
> ...



Thanks, ekrem. I don't care for the "option" we're being socked with by Iran's infinite supply of big-mouthed singers.

The last option on the table for America by Iran was issued by its president, Ahmadinejad, who said to his fellow Arabs, "wipe Israel and the US off the face of the map." This one sounds like a military dittohead to his CIC.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 16, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Iran tests missiles for hitting Israel, US bases, first space monkey in July
> 
> After simultaneously test-firing 14  2,000-range missiles at a single target, Commander Amir Ali Hajizadeh,  head of the Revolutionary Guards' aerospace division, emphasized:   "Iranian missiles can target US bases in Afghanistan and any part of  Israeli territory."
> 
> ...



I am out of ideas until Iran does something stupid. Poor India living in the middle of all this and China.

Technology is bound to get better. Lets hope we can devalue their oil and work a little harder ourselves so we can afford to fund intercepting tech


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 17, 2011)

I think I'm glad for Israel's military capabilities.


----------



## Jos (Jul 17, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> The last option on the table for America by Iran was issued by its president, Ahmadinejad, who said to his fellow Arabs, "wipe Israel and the US off the face of the map." This one sounds like a military dittohead to his CIC.



1. DEBKA Is an Israeli propaganda site, what was the source for this story?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debka.com
2. Iranians are NOT Arabs
3. your quote "wipe Israel and the US off the face of the map." was never made by Ahmadinejad was it?
The translation of the statement he made in 2005, at The World without Zionism conference in Tehran, has been the subject of dispute. A more literal translation is: "the regime occupying Jerusalem must vanish from the page of time"

Amir Ali Hajizadeh: Iran blasted rockets into Indian Ocean under the nose of the US | Mail Online


----------



## nitroz (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't wait for them to wage war. Better yet, I DARE them to attack us!

Honestly, It's time we smash them. Islam just spits in our face, eggs us on, and then calls us the devil when we finally say enough. Like bin laden. Pakistan said they wanted him gone, but then they rage when we do the job. Cut those filthy, lying bastards off at the knees and get the job over with. Our goal is to neutralize all extremists, not to fuck around with other countries. then the UN peace keepers will have to stay to keep the muslims under control.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 17, 2011)

Jos said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > The last option on the table for America by Iran was issued by its president, Ahmadinejad, who said to his fellow Arabs, "wipe Israel and the US off the face of the map." This one sounds like a military dittohead to his CIC.
> ...



1. Jos, did you know that wikipedia folks support AlJazeera, the Old Liar's Club of the Middle East? Did you know that wikipedia is constantly updated by people with an axe to grind and is not responsible for its content, which changes from time to time, and sometimes it's oftener than not.

2. Iranians are charter members of OPEC and the official name of the country is "The Islamic Republic of Iran," and they are governed by religious fanatics. They know the Arabic language which is the speech used by OPEC, and they know it fluently.

3. Ahmadinejad not only said it in English, his handlers in Iran went on a campaign to eradicate his words from every website they could for years. I noticed one day I only got 3 or 4 googles of his quotes, and they were in recent blogs of others who remembered what he said. I don't know what kind of web search and destroy erasure equipment Iran has developed, but they wiped out his every reference of what he said to the United Nations, and numerous of his Arab neighbors. They're the ones he added the United States to his list of one Israel he would wipe off the face of the map. I know exactly what I heard his interpreter say, and I read regular reports of his numerous references to wipe Israel off the face of the map kick. The man is a bona fide anti-semetic creep.

The page of time was not what he said. What he said was WIPE ISRAEL OFF THE FACE OF THE MAP in no uncertain terms. I've been online for almost 20 years, politics is my passion, and I know who said what before that from reading papers every day of my life. I was the 9th grader who took home the bronze medallion entitled "the Charles Palmer-Davis award for current events". 

Did you see the picture of Ahmadinejad holding the American hostages with an AK-47 in his hands against these defenseless American civilians in the Carter administration? I saw it. You don't see much of that picture anymore, either. The Iranians rewrite their history regularly with the help of Al-Jazeera.

I'm up to here with 'em.

It's zero free speech with those north sides of a horse goin' south, and it's zapolini to any and every website those creeps troll constantly.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 17, 2011)

nitroz said:


> I can't wait for them to wage war. Better yet, I DARE them to attack us!
> 
> Honestly, It's time we smash them. Islam just spits in our face, eggs us on, and then calls us the devil when we finally say enough. Like bin laden. Pakistan said they wanted him gone, but then they rage when we do the job. Cut those filthy, lying bastards off at the knees and get the job over with. Our goal is to neutralize all extremists, not to fuck around with other countries. then the UN peace keepers will have to stay to keep the muslims under control.



Do you know who their friends are, Nitroz? If you list Korea first, you only know a part of those who forcefed Iran nuke info and WOMD chemicals to do us with. They will attack us in concert with these lowlifes who put shrapnel in my Dad's legs before I was knee high to a grasshopper.

It's not the Iranian people, it's the Ayatollah and his henchman Ahmadinejad the bigmouthed singer I'm unfond of. I'm sorry our image has been shattered by these nutcases who troll for all the badness they can find and never positive things.

I pray for the good in people to overcome the bad. When there's more good than bad, the world is at peace. When bad overcomes good, it's war already.  

I therefore pray for the restoration of good will among the people of the earth and for them to take all that uranium and power their cities with it, letting the WOMDs they've developed experience the process of rusting out.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 17, 2011)

I tend to disregard propaganda that's distributed by any "Minister of Misinformation"

Reminds me of Saddam's Misinformation Minister reassuring the Iraqis that US troops were nowhere near Baghdad as we were disabling their airport.


----------



## Jos (Jul 18, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> 1. Jos, did you know that wikipedia folks support AlJazeera, the Old Liar's Club of the Middle East? Did you know that wikipedia is constantly updated by people with an axe to grind and is not responsible for its content, which changes from time to time, and sometimes it's oftener than not
> 
> 
> > Al Jazeera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Is a News channel from Qatar, a country which also  is host to a forward headquarters of United States Central Command, headquarters of United States Air Forces Central Command, and home to both No. 83 Expeditionary Air Group RAF and the 379th Air Expeditionary Wing of the USAF. Al Udeid Air Base - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...





> Israel Wants America to go kill the brown people in Iran.


 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04f3xLCoum0&feature=related]&#x202a;Iran in Pictures&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tank (Jul 18, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> What say you?


Kill or be killed


----------



## nitroz (Jul 23, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait for them to wage war. Better yet, I DARE them to attack us!
> ...



First of all (I don't mean to be rude about this). Did your father join the Military on his own or was he drafted?

Secondly, I know North Korea is their main ally. If we were to go to war, Taking out the top leaders of Iran should be #1 priority. There will be no leadership and then everyone will go in a riot in a fight for leadership. It's like attacking a chicken with it's head cut off. It's body is making all these different functions but cannot coordinate itself because it has no brain.

Now about north Korea, South Korea is and has been more than ready to kick the North's ass for years. The people of south Korea want it done and over with.

and that concludes my post due to my attention span shorting out...


----------



## theHawk (Jul 23, 2011)

I just hope when the day comes when we go to war with Iran we just carpet bomb/nuke them into oblivion and don't do any of that nation building shit.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 23, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> 1. Jos, did you know that wikipedia folks support AlJazeera, the Old Liar's Club of the Middle East? Did you know that wikipedia is constantly updated by people with an axe to grind and is not responsible for its content, which changes from time to time, and sometimes it's oftener than not.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 23, 2011)

theHawk said:


> I just hope when the day comes when we go to war with Iran we just carpet bomb/nuke them into oblivion and don't do any of that nation building shit.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsktNLgpCs8]&#x202a;"Chickenhawk" by Roy Zimmerman&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jul 23, 2011)

Jos said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Jos, did you know that wikipedia folks support AlJazeera, the Old Liar's Club of the Middle East? Did you know that wikipedia is constantly updated by people with an axe to grind and is not responsible for its content, which changes from time to time, and sometimes it's oftener than not
> ...









Yep a _wonderful_ place......

LiveLeak.com - IRAN: MORE Bloodshed, Shootings, Riots, and Hatred

LiveLeak.com - IRAN Tehran Baharestan - June 24 - the uprising continues

LiveLeak.com - Irans Opposition To Mark Student Uprising


----------



## logical4u (Jul 23, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Iran tests missiles for hitting Israel, US bases, first space monkey in July
> 
> After simultaneously test-firing 14  2,000-range missiles at a single target, Commander Amir Ali Hajizadeh,  head of the Revolutionary Guards' aerospace division, emphasized:   "Iranian missiles can target US bases in Afghanistan and any part of  Israeli territory."
> 
> ...



I think it is PROOF POSITIVE that Iraninan leaders are absolute LIARS and not to be trusted.  They told the entire world they wanted nuclear "power" not weapons.  I find it amazing that anyone will do business with them without cash up front.  You cannot trust them or believe anything they say.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 23, 2011)

Jos said:


> Israel Wants America to go kill the brown people in Iran.


 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04f3xLCoum0&feature=related]&#x202a;Iran in Pictures&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


That's ludicrous.  We have plenty of brown people of our own!  

From the travelogue you posted, I take it you are planning a hiking trip to Iran soon.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 23, 2011)

logical4u said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Iran tests missiles for hitting Israel, US bases, first space monkey in July
> ...



You must be very young.  Those of us with some age on us have known all along they are liars.


----------



## Douger (Jul 23, 2011)

Well. If the Chinese get done with their EMP thingy and Russia brings some of the new carrier killing missiles, I'd say the whole fleet could go down( great artificial reefs) while Iran bombs the US bases in Ganiland and Iraq.
In the famous words of GW Shitferbrains...."Bring it on !"
I gotta go buy some popcorn.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 23, 2011)

"oftener", Becki??


----------



## Ropey (Aug 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxi5wJVCAGQ&feature=relmfu]The Iranian bomb - The full Latma's tribal update - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## logical4u (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Flattery will get you everywhere!


----------



## Paulie (Aug 21, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Iran tests missiles for hitting Israel, US bases, first space monkey in July
> 
> After simultaneously test-firing 14  2,000-range missiles at a single target, Commander Amir Ali Hajizadeh,  head of the Revolutionary Guards' aerospace division, emphasized:   "Iranian missiles can target US bases in Afghanistan and any part of  Israeli territory."
> 
> ...


I'm completely drawing a blank on why Iran would want to have weapons to protect themselves from the US and Israel.  Neither one of us has ever threatened preemptive strikes on them or anything


----------



## rhodescholar (Aug 24, 2011)

Paulie said:


> I'm completely drawing a blank on why Iran would want to have weapons to protect themselves from the US and Israel.  Neither one of us has ever threatened preemptive strikes on them or anything



**** idiot, how long has iran been using terrorist proxies like hamas and hezbollah to attack israeli civilians?

How long has iran been threatening to destroy israel?

How long has iran been threatening the entire middle east?

Are you that stupid?  Seems so.


----------



## JStone (Aug 24, 2011)

Jos said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > The last option on the table for America by Iran was issued by its president, Ahmadinejad, who said to his fellow Arabs, "wipe Israel and the US off the face of the map." This one sounds like a military dittohead to his CIC.
> ...



Jose, is Admiral Mike Mullen, Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, an Israeli propaganda site?  Adm. Mullen: Flow of arms from Iran to Iraqi militias widens - USATODAY.com

Maybe, your brain is lame from too many siestas, muchacho


----------



## JStone (Aug 24, 2011)

> Quote: Originally Posted by Jos
> Iranians are NOT Arabs



You figured this out all by yourself, muchacho? 

Iranians and Arabs, for the most part, ARE Muslims whose religion decrees mass murder of infidels esp the Great Satan America.

The same Muslims your shithole Spain expelled in the Reconquista.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 25, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm completely drawing a blank on why Iran would want to have weapons to protect themselves from the US and Israel.  Neither one of us has ever threatened preemptive strikes on them or anything
> ...



I don't give a horse's fucking nut sack about Israel, or any other country for that matter.  I'm an American citizen and there's enough on my plate right the fuck HERE.


----------



## Jos (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Israel Wants America to go kill the brown people in Iran.
> ...



Been there, done that


----------



## JStone (Aug 26, 2011)

Paulie said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



But, dink, you care about the computer you post with in chat rooms, much of which was made in Israel.

And, dink, the solid state memory in your iPad, iPhone and iPod is made in Israel.

You wanna send me your Israeli computer and Apple toys, dink?


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## freedombecki (Sep 27, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


Thank you for the links, JStone.

Now, Iran is planning to parade its ships as close as it can to American waters:

"The Navy of the Iranian Army will have a powerful presence near the  United States borders," read the headline of the story, in Farsi."Commander of the Navy of the Army of the Islamic Republic of Iran  broke the news about the plans for the presence of this force in the  Atlantic Ocean and said that the same way that the world arrogant power  is present near our marine borders, we, with the help of our sailors who  follow the concept of the supreme jurisprudence, shall also establish a  powerful presence near the marine borders of the United States," the  story said. The reference to the "world arrogant power" was presumably  intended to refer to the United States.
source

​What do you think of this?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 27, 2011)

Iran is like a big dog, their bark is worse than their bite, they could not even beat Iraq.


----------



## waltky (Oct 2, 2011)

Granny says blow `em outta the water...

*Iran Threatens the US East Coast*
_Sep 28, 2011* - Iran is threatening to send war ships to the East Coast of the United States in a major escalation with America._


> The threat comes barely a week after Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad was welcomed at the podium of the United Nations General Assembly in New York.  Iranian Navy head Rear Admiral Habibollah Sayyari declared, Like the arrogant powers that are present near our marine borders, we will also have a power presence close to American marine borders.
> 
> Sayyari made his remarks at a ceremony marking the 31st anniversary of the start of the Iran-Iraq war, which lasted from 1980 to 1988, according to the state-run IRNA news agency.  Periodically Iran shows off the latest missiles and other military hardware currently in development, and parades its military prowess to the general public.
> 
> ...


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 2, 2011)

Jos said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Jos, did you know that wikipedia folks support AlJazeera, the Old Liar's Club of the Middle East? Did you know that wikipedia is constantly updated by people with an axe to grind and is not responsible for its content, which changes from time to time, and sometimes it's oftener than not
> ...


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 3, 2011)

hortysir said:


> I tend to disregard propaganda that's distributed by any "Minister of Misinformation"
> 
> Reminds me of Saddam's Misinformation Minister reassuring the Iraqis that US troops were nowhere near Baghdad as we were disabling their airport.



Ah yes! Baghdad Bob!!! He was quite entertaining...and stupid! Lol!


----------



## waltky (Oct 11, 2011)

Holder tryin' to look good in the wake of Fast & Furious debacle...

*Iran agents 'planned US terror attacks'*
_11 October 2011 - US Attorney General Eric Holder says the alleged conspiracy was "conceived, sponsored and directed from Iran"_


> The US says it has broken up a major terror plot in which agents linked to Iran sought to assassinate the Saudi ambassador to Washington.  Two men originally from Iran - one a naturalised US citizen - have been charged with counts of conspiracy, Attorney General Eric Holder said.  The plot was "conceived" in Iran by the Quds force, part of Iran's Revolutionary Guard Corps, he added.  The state department has listed Iran as a "state sponsor" of terror since 1984.  Mr Holder described the $1.5m (£960,000) assassination plot as being "conceived, sponsored and directed by Iran", and said Tehran would be held accountable for its alleged involvement.
> 
> 'Drug cartel informant'
> 
> ...



See also:

*FBI Says Iranian Agents Tried to Hire &#8216;Mexican Drug Gangster&#8217; to Kill Saudi Envoy in DC*
_October 11, 2011  Washington (AP) &#8212; The Obama administration on Tuesday accused agents of the Iranian government of being involved in a plan to assassinate the Saudi ambassador to the United States. Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton said the thwarted plot would further isolate Tehran._


> Two people, including a member of Iran's special operations unit known as the Quds Force, were charged in New York federal court. Justice Department officials say they were working with a person they thought was an associate of a Mexican drug cartel to target the Saudi diplomat, Adel Al-Jubeir. But their contact was an informant for the Drug Enforcement Agency who told U.S. authorities about all their planning.  FBI Director Robert Mueller said many lives could have been lost in the plot to kill the ambassador with bombs in the U.S. But Preet Bharara, the U.S. attorney in Manhattan, said no explosives were actually placed and no one was in any danger because of the informant's cooperation with authorities.
> 
> Attorney General Eric Holder said the U.S. would hold Iran accountable. Clinton told The Associated Press the plot would further isolate Iran as the United States put those allegedly involved under sanctions.  Holder said the bomb plot was a flagrant violation of U.S. and international law.  "We will not let other countries use our soil as their battleground," Bharara said at a news conference in Washington with Holder and FBI Director Robert Mueller.
> 
> ...


----------



## JStone (Oct 11, 2011)

Jos said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > The last option on the table for America by Iran was issued by its president, Ahmadinejad, who said to his fellow Arabs, "wipe Israel and the US off the face of the map." This one sounds like a military dittohead to his CIC.
> ...



Islam is a religion of peace.   



> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Oct 11, 2011)

Jos said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Islam is the religion of tolerance   

Sahih Bukhari: Narrated Ibn Umar: Allah's Apostle said: "I have been ordered (by Allah) to fight against the people until they testify that none has the right to be worshipped but Allah and that Muhammad is Allah's Apostle, and offer the prayers perfectly and give the obligatory charity, so if they perform that, then they save their lives and property from me except for Islamic laws and then their reckoning (accounts) will be done by Allah.


----------

